# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  پر کردن دیتاگرید و سپس افزودن سطر ها به بانک اطلاعاتی

## Mahdi_20

من میخوام اول دیتاگرید(خالی) رو پر کنم و اطلاعات اون رو یکباره در دیتابیس بریزم میشه؟ یا اینکه باید سطر به سطر بخونم و در جدول بانک اطلاعاتی بریزم؟

----------


## majjjj

خوب هردوتاش امکان داره ولی اگه وسط ورود اطلاعات برق قطع شد یا سیستم با مشکل مواجه شد کل اطلاعاتی که تو دیتا بیس ذخیره نشده رو از دست میدین

----------


## Mahdi_20

ممنون
سیستم خاموش بشه؟..حالا شد شد.. میخوام ببینم چطوری میتونم یکباره اون داده ها رو تو DB ذخیره کنم؟

----------


## fereshteh_m

این مشکل من هم هست.اگر کسی کد داره لطفا برامون بذاره.

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

Your_table_adaptor.Update(your_data_set);مثال:

SqlDataAdapter da1 = new SqlDataAdapter(Command,Connection);
DataSet ds1 = new DataSet();
SqlCommandBuilder cb1 = new SqlCommandBuilder(da1);//مهم است :D
da1.Fill(ds1);
 dataGridView1.DataSource = ds1;
dataGridView1.DataMember = ds1.Tables[0].ToString();
da1.Update(ds1);//اینجا کاری که شما می خواین انجام می شه

----------


## kalali

با عرض سلام  این کد مبوطه به چی هست
Your_table_adaptor.Update(your_data_set); چطوری ازش استفاده کنم

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

سلام
این کد برای آپدیت تیبلت استفاده می شه اما حتما باید از کامند بیلدر همونجوری که تو مثال گفتم استفاده کنی
TableAdapter , DataAdapter هر دو این متد را دارا می باشند همچنین متدی مانندDelete() و...
اون خط اول رو نوشتم که فکر نکنی فقط برایDataAdapter می شه ازش استفاده کرد(چون تو مثال ازدیتا آداپتور استفاده کردم)
به مثال توجه کنی مشخص چه اتفاقاتی می افته
موفق باشی

----------


## Mahdi_20

آخه من اول اطلاعاتی ندارم که بخوام بایندش کنم.. من میخوام بصورت دستی دیتاگرید رو پر کنم و یکباره در دیتابیس ذخیره کنم.
اگه شدنی هست؟! راه حلش رو بگین.

----------


## Mahdi_20

اگه میشه بزارین من جوابمو بگیرم بعد سوال کنید یا اینکه خودتون یه تاپیک جدید درست کنید

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

سلام دوست عزیز
یعنی چی اطلاعات ندارم؟؟؟
مهم نیست اطلاعات داخل تیبل دارید یا نه
مهم اینه که یک تیبل بالاخره دارید
پس با همون دستور کارتون رو بکنید
ببین اگه تیبل داری (که باید اینطور باشه) موقع قرار دادن دیتا گرید ویو رو فرم به صورت ویزارد برو و تیبلت رو انتخاب کند بعد می بینی که یک TableAdabptor به صورت پیش فرض برات اضافه می شه یبه همراه یک DataSet بعد یک دکمه به فرمت اضافه کن تو رویداد مربوط به کلیک بنویس
Name_tableadaptori_ke_barat sakhte_shode.Update(name_data_seti_ke_barat_sakhte  _shode);
همین!!!

----------


## kalali

آقاي معصومي من هر كار كردم به مشكل خوردم نمي شه يك مثال خودتون انجام دهيد وآپلود كنيد

----------


## Mahdi_20

آره جدول وجود داره... فرض کنید من میخوام اطلاعات یه فاکتور رو از کاربر بگیرم بعد داخل دیتابیس بریزم .. حالا چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

سلام
اینم یک مثال
تو فرم اول با ویزارد این کارو کردم (Form1)
تو فرم دوم بصورت دستی (Form2)

یادتون نره دیتا بیس را اتچ کنید

----------


## saadi2

راهی که به نظرم میرسه استفاده از یک حلقه هست.
ولی برای حفظ اطلاعات هنگام قطع برق میشه از تراکنش استفاده کرد .
مثالی که الان براتون نوشتم و میزارم ولی به زبان vb هست امیدوارم مشکلتونو حل کنه.

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

> من میخوام اول دیتاگرید(خالی) رو پر کنم و اطلاعات اون رو یکباره در دیتابیس بریزم میشه؟ یا اینکه باید سطر به سطر بخونم و در جدول بانک اطلاعاتی بریزم؟





> سیستم خاموش بشه؟..حالا شد شد.. میخوام ببینم چطوری میتونم یکباره اون داده ها رو تو DB ذخیره کنم؟





> آخه من اول اطلاعاتی ندارم که بخوام بایندش کنم.. من میخوام بصورت دستی دیتاگرید رو پر کنم و یکباره در دیتابیس ذخیره کنم.
> اگه شدنی هست؟! راه حلش رو بگین.





> آره جدول وجود داره... فرض کنید من میخوام اطلاعات یه فاکتور رو از کاربر بگیرم بعد داخل دیتابیس بریزم .. حالا چیکار باید بکنم؟


و اما 



> من فکر میکنم جوابی که آقای معصومی دادن هیچ ربطی به سوال مطرح شده نداره.
> 
> راهی که به نظرم میرسه استفاده از یک حلقه هست.
> ولی برای حفظ اطلاعات هنگام قطع برق میشه از تراکنش استفاده کرد .
> مثالی که الان براتون نوشتم و میزارم ولی به زبان vb   هست امیدوارم مشکلتونو حل کنه.


خوب خودتون دانلود کنید و قضاوت کنید
من همون کارهایی که آقای Mahdi_20 خواسته بودند رو تو برنامم انجام دادم 
یعنی یک جدول داشتم - یک گرید ویو داشتم - ک فاکتور داشتم - گرید ویوم در ابتدا خالی بود - پر کردم - همش را با هم داخل دیتابیس ریختم

----------


## saadi2

شما درست میگی الان درستش میکنم ولی خوب هر دوشون یه راهی برا خودشون به هر حال من عجله کردم و زیاد به برنامتون دقت نکردم چون با C#‎ بود

----------

